# [Q] How to deploy/install .xap app in Windows 10 Mobile build 10512



## Sharp852 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello,

I using latest insider preview for Windows 10 Mobile which is build 10512,Project Astoria working good,except GMS services and stuff....but that another thing on which is working,but is have 1 problem.

I cannot deploy default .xap apps from pc which is also running W10....i trying deploy with Windows 8.1 SKD Application Deployment Tool....but when i try to deploy any app...i tryed "Root Tool.xap" and "WPTweaker.xap" from threats there...but nothing working...it says 1."The manifest could not be loaded or may not be valid." or 2:"Package could not be registered.",
I have unlocked "Developer mode" on W10M setting taband when i try to install app from storage...it ask if i wanna install that app,when i click "Yes",nothing happends....nothing new installed

So Q is:How can i deploy .xap into W10M?


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 27, 2015)

Try deploy with 8.0 sdk.


----------



## Sharp852 (Aug 27, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> Try deploy with 8.0 sdk.

Click to collapse



Okay,downloaded and now installed....and how about intall apps from local storage...why it isnt working?


----------



## adijagiel (Aug 28, 2015)

For these apps try deploy via Windows Phone Power Tools - link


----------

